# I fucking hate SPs, don't you?



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm sorry. Now that I have your attention and a potential reply to further my understanding of SPs (you got fooled... laugh... okay!?), I'd like everyone here to exchange in a debate with me. Ask me anything and everything and I promise you I will answer as honestly as possible.

I pose this thread because my brother says he is ESFP but I think deep down he is ISFP despite him scoring as ESFP on the cognitive functions test. He REALLY has a hard time putting up with the fact that I score as 100% probability that I'm an iNtuitive and he is, to put it lightly... NOT. So, as you can imagine, we have a myriad of miscommunication and a lot of the time he just ignores me and doesn't answer which agitates me even more. Wouldn't it fucking make sense to tell me how you feel so I don't feel so fucking compelled to react like I am fucking angry? JESUS FUCKING CHRIST, you Sensorsssssssssssssssss. Sometimes I can't even picture what an SP world is like. Late dentist appointments, spontaneity in the midst of a planned public presentation in front of all your college professors on a project you worked on all semester but decided to NOT go according to a plan that would have worked JUST FINE had you simply followed according to the original plan. I am NOT making a generalization fallacy that all SPs are like this, so take your pseudo-philosophic SP mastermind and... politely walk away... :laughing: Help me.


----------



## lymy (Jan 27, 2011)

What in the name of god is this thread, exactly?


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

If he's an SP, he most likely doesn't care if you're a 100% intuitive or whatever label you'd like to use. Tests are only as accurate as the person answering, I could test as a 100% ENTJ if I felt like it. Would that mean I'm an ENTJ? Obviously not. I'm not saying you're not 100% N, but I'm saying that if you are it's very easy to be short sided if you have complete use of one function and no use of another. Just something to consider if you're going to toss around rants directed at a certain group of people.

The solution is to talk about your problems with him while keeping in mind that he's living his own life, not yours.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

lymy said:


> What in the name of god is this thread, exactly?


Me trying to understand a person who is different from me. I don't see how you didn't pick up on that after reading the first sentence. I guess I should start including more "FUCK" and other assortment of capitalized profanity in order to reach any coherent point to your royal standards. Fucking INTJs. Oh... did that work?



RyRyMini said:


> If he's an SP, he most likely doesn't care if you're a 100% intuitive or whatever label you'd like to use. Tests are only as accurate as the person answering, I could test as a 100% ENTJ if I felt like it. Would that mean I'm an ENTJ? Obviously not. I'm not saying you're not 100% N, but I'm saying that if you are it's very easy to be short sided if you have complete use of one function and no use of another. Just something to consider if you're going to toss around rants directed at a certain group of people.
> 
> The solution is to talk about your problems with him while keeping in mind that he's living his own life, not yours.


But that's what I'm talking about. By him thinking everything that is on a sensory level is just proving his ignorance. He is not an iNtuitive person at all, and I think the fact that you, as an ISFP said that, just proves my point even more than while in the veil of ignorance, you prefer to stay confined only to what you can obstruct from your five senses. You're missing out on life in my opinion.

As for your second sentence, well yeah, obviously, but wouldn't you want to answer as honestly as possible in order to improve your life at a quicker rate. I don't see any point in saying you're one type when it's not what you are in actuality. 

As for your third sentence, don't judge me. You don't know whether I only use introverted intuition to guide my life and my interaction with the world. If you met me in person, we might be gay for each other even though I am straight. Don't fool with my Fe; it bites if you fuck with it. Gotta keep the harmony... ironic.

I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO TALK TO HIM, but he insists that I am the one in illusion. It seems like a never ending process with him. I will tell him his faults and will just say that I am at fault. Ignorance. What can I really do if he won't even open up to me on a basic level?

And fyi, if anyone else feels annoyed by my tone, call me out because I won't be offended and would much like if we could stop all this Feeler passive-aggressive bullshit. Thanks. :crazy:


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Ćerulean;1020110 said:


> But that's what I'm talking about. By him thinking everything that is on a sensory level is just proving his ignorance. He is not an iNtuitive person at all, and I think the fact that you, as an ISFP said that, just proves my point even more than while in the veil of ignorance, you prefer to stay confined only to what you can obstruct from your five senses. You're missing out on life in my opinion.
> 
> As for your second sentence, well yeah, obviously, but wouldn't you want to answer as honestly as possible in order to improve your life at a quicker rate. I don't see any point in saying you're one type when it's not what you are in actuality.
> 
> ...


Now who's judging who, eh? Ni is our third function (as ISFPs), we have use of it if you needed a little reminder. There's much more to life than sensory appearances, but there is also more to live than abstraction. I'm saying that neither is ideal. You need to lose the superiority complex. I'm playing both sides here and you're only playing one.

I agree that there's no point in faking one's type, I'm just suggesting to you that MBTI/Jungian Functions test aren't completely accurate and never will be. If you've gone deeper (which I'm sure you have since you're an intiutive - sensors are so shallow!) and decided that you truly are 100% N, then good for you. You get a gold star if that's what you were looking for.

Actually I do know. You can't live life relying on one function alone..it's simply not possible. Gay for each other? Mmm..doubtful.

So you just waltz up to him and rattle off his faults? That sounds real healthy if that's the case, but I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt and saying it's not. Try relating with him on a basic level before you dive into philosophical questions. He can probably handle them with time. That is unless his Fi has already rejected you.


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

SPs are the most crucial element of the Invisible Hand. Once you can accept that part in the whole, it becomes a lot easier to see things through Se eyes and why they value things the way that they do.

Besides, somebody has to drive all that marijuana from the mexican border to the county you live in. Who would do it if not for them?!


----------



## RemiX (Dec 6, 2010)

Ćerulean;1018912 said:


> I'm sorry. Now that I have your attention and a potential reply to further my understanding of SPs (you got fooled... laugh... okay!?), I'd like everyone here to exchange in a debate with me. Ask me anything and everything and I promise you I will answer as honestly as possible.
> 
> I pose this thread because my brother says he is ESFP but I think deep down he is ISFP despite him scoring as ESFP on the cognitive functions test. He REALLY has a hard time putting up with the fact that I score as 100% probability that I'm an iNtuitive and he is, to put it lightly... NOT. So, as you can imagine, we have a myriad of miscommunication and a lot of the time he just ignores me and doesn't answer which agitates me even more. Wouldn't it fucking make sense to tell me how you feel so I don't feel so fucking compelled to react like I am fucking angry? JESUS FUCKING CHRIST, you Sensorsssssssssssssssss. Sometimes I can't even picture what an SP world is like. Late dentist appointments, spontaneity in the midst of a planned public presentation in front of all your college professors on a project you worked on all semester but decided to NOT go according to a plan that would have worked JUST FINE had you simply followed according to the original plan. I am NOT making a generalization fallacy that all SPs are like this, so take your pseudo-philosophic SP mastermind and... politely walk away... :laughing: Help me.


ladies and gentlemen, i present you, the _immature_ INFJ!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm always early to my appointments, I don't know about the rest of the SPs.

And again with this intuitive is better than sensor bullshit, get over yourself.

-----



RemiX said:


> ladies and gentlemen, i present you, the _immature_ INFJ!


*APPLAUSE*


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## Mina (Jan 21, 2010)

xReBoRN7 said:


> Sounds like a personal problem.


I was thinking the same, haha.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Dude, you've got some serious issues.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

RemiX said:


> ladies and gentlemen, i present you, the _immature_ INFJ!





Fizz said:


> I'm always early to my appointments, I don't know about the rest of the SPs.
> 
> And again with this intuitive is better than sensor bullshit, get over yourself.
> 
> ...





xReBoRN7 said:


> Sounds like a personal problem.





Mina said:


> I was thinking the same, haha.





fourtines said:


> Dude, you've got some serious issues.


You guys sound pretty immature with all that "immature infj", "and again with this iNtuitive is better than sensor bs, get over yourself, sounds like a personal problem, i was thinking the same thing, haha, dude, you've got some serious issues" kind of stuff. See if I care how you think of me; I ain't no Feeler and get used to it. Thank you for ruining what could have been a good thread, but no, you have ego and you're not leaving without it. How does that make you feel? Am I trolling? I don't think so. If trolling falls into the same category of "speaking my mind" and "being myself" then I guess Jesus was a troll too.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ćerulean;1023299 said:


> You guys sound pretty immature with all that "immature infj", "and again with this iNtuitive is better than sensor bs, get over yourself, sounds like a personal problem, i was thinking the same thing, haha, dude, you've got some serious issues" kind of stuff. See if I care how you think of me; I ain't no Feeler and get used to it. Thank you for ruining what could have been a good thread, but no, you have ego and you're not leaving without it. How does that make you feel? Am I trolling? I don't think so. If trolling falls into the same category of "speaking my mind" and "being myself" then I guess Jesus was a troll too.


 
Did you just compare yourself to Jesus for blindly insulting Sensors, in general? :mellow: Let me jog your memory - this isn't just about your brother, you said:



> By him thinking everything that is on a sensory level is just proving his ignorance. He is not an iNtuitive person at all, and I think the fact that you, as an ISFP said that, just proves my point even more than while in the veil of ignorance, you prefer to stay confined only to what you can obstruct from your five senses. You're missing out on life in my opinion.


This passage does nothing more than show you actually don't understand anything about Jungian function theory or MBTI.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

It's looks like the OP was trollin'. Nothing important to see here.


----------

